# Bug bites.... from my woodshop?



## ddillon (Sep 22, 2016)

Wasn't sure where to post this….

recently, I've been getting these bites around my knees and thighs that are very much like chigger bites. I don't think they are chiggers, the area swells a little bit more than a mosquito bite and is extremely itchy for days (5 days?).

I'm thinking that since I've been spending lots more time in the shop recently, there may be something in there. And the knee area might be because I'm sitting on a stool at the bench and the knees are touching or near the bench top, which is a table made from plywood.

Anyone have knowledge or experience with bites from the woodshop area?

I live on rural farm, so it is still possible that it is external to the shop, but I thought I'd check in here.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Perhaps it's an allergic reaction to something in the shop. Perhaps some wood you are working with, even the underside of that bench. Could be a chemical in the plywood.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Other than allergic reaction to wood, do you have pets? Sounds like flea bites to me. They get in the bed and used to do that to my legs all the time.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Have you tried wearing long pants in the shop.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Small spiders? I have both black and white tiny spiders…and fleas, all over the shop. Some come in with the lumber. Have also killed a couple Brown Recluses in the shop.

Maybe a spray like Deep Woods OFF would be helpful?


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

If you think your shop is infested, have you tried setting off any of the insect "bombs" ? You will have to set them off and leave the area for several hours. You may need more than one spaced around the shop depending on shop area. Years ago I had a dog that would get fleas several times a year. We would use the bombs to successfully kill any fleas he brought into the house and multiplied. Be sure to follow the directions on the cannisters.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

My guess would be chiggers, but tick babies are hatching now and those little bastards can leave a bite that resembles a chigger.


----------



## ddillon (Sep 22, 2016)

I did some image searching on google and the bites/rashes appear to be chigger bites. Just part of living and working on a farm in Virginia, I guess. Thanks for the input.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

a dab of bleach (clorox) with a q tip will knock it out quickly

(the itching that is)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

> I did some image searching on google and the bites/rashes appear to be chigger bites. Just part of living and working on a farm in Virginia, I guess. Thanks for the input.
> 
> - ddillon


Used to wear a flea collar at the tops of my GI boots…..Fleas and chiggers tend to not like those collars. Know one fellow that made a belt out of a few collars….as Chiggers love getting in through the tops of your pants…


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Do you have a dog or cat? This could be a flea infestation.


----------

